

Study: Older Profs Better at teaching in Advanced Courses - cwan
http://taxprof.typepad.com/taxprof_blog/2010/06/young-profs.html

======
Alleyfield
Older profs are better in general imo. They've used to teach with finite
methods of conveying your points...

Now there's these new professors who have been blinded by the boundless
possibility of telling too much stuff with powerpoint slides - you can always
create another slide to tell _everything_...

